# Nice Beach in Dubai



## coffeetea1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey there,

Can anyone introduce a nice public beach in Dubai?
better close to JLT.

If there are any bars/cafes (belong to a hotel) that own a private beach, i would also be glad to have some drinks over there.


----------



## coffeetea1 (Jul 9, 2012)

not necessarily belong to a hotel, but it's better that the bars/cafes are right on the beach....


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Jumeirah Beach Residence is a good public beach near to JLT. There are no cafes/bars on the public beaches. The nearest are at JBR Walk (walking distance). 
You can use most hotel beaches for the day for a price. Expect to pay dhs.150 tp dhs.350 plus for a day pass and drinks/food will be expensive.
Riva Beach Club on The Palm (building 8 Shoreline appts) is licenced but not attached to a hotel.. Day pass is dhs.100 or dhs.150 at the weekend.


----------



## coffeetea1 (Jul 9, 2012)

wandabug said:


> Jumeirah Beach Residence is a good public beach near to JLT. There are no cafes/bars on the public beaches. The nearest are at JBR Walk (walking distance).
> You can use most hotel beaches for the day for a price. Expect to pay dhs.150 tp dhs.350 plus for a day pass and drinks/food will be expensive.
> Riva Beach Club on The Palm (building 8 Shoreline appts) is licenced but not attached to a hotel.. Day pass is dhs.100 or dhs.150 at the weekend.


thanks for the advice~
day pass is kind of too much, will probably try to public beach & have some free sunshine...:clap2:


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

wandabug said:


> Jumeirah Beach Residence is a good public beach near to JLT. There are no cafes/bars on the public beaches. The nearest are at JBR Walk (walking distance).
> You can use most hotel beaches for the day for a price. Expect to pay dhs.150 tp dhs.350 plus for a day pass and drinks/food will be expensive.
> Riva Beach Club on The Palm (building 8 Shoreline appts) is licenced but not attached to a hotel.. Day pass is dhs.100 or dhs.150 at the weekend.


Whoops, last year I just walked up the beach and into the bar areas at a hotel (Le Meridian I think), I didn't know there was a charge to use the facilities....


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

coffeetea1 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Can anyone introduce a nice public beach in Dubai?
> better close to JLT.
> ...


Your best option will be Barasti beach bar. Walk-in free beach access and bar, you pay for your drinks/food only. 

Barasti beach bar belongs to le merdian mina al seyahi located on al sofouh road 10 mins distance by taxi from Jlt.


----------



## bencyjack1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi,
There are many Beaches in Dubai. Even you can go for Tours and attraction of Dubai as well. Reserve Tickets on Weekend Activities, Sightseeing Attraction and Weekend getaway. For more information contact to Dobazaar website..





coffeetea1 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Can anyone introduce a nice public beach in Dubai?
> better close to JLT.
> ...


----------

